# Which DVC Club to Join as Home Club?



## RussellSun (Oct 30, 2017)

I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I am not sure which DVC club would be best to make as my home club. It would either be Orlando or Hawaii, I guess. I was thinking either Aulani to supplement our days at Marriott Ko Olina or the Polynesian for lower MFs and the convenience in the park. Or perhaps Animal Kingdom or Wilderness Lodge? I have family in Florida and Hawaii is just as close a flight as Florida for us. If we choose an Orlando home club for lower MFs, is it hard to book days at Aulani with the shorter booking window? Also, is it worth purchasing directly through Disney for the extra benefits such as the ability to use points at Disney hotels and the Collection and Concierge hotels? If you buy resale, do you get to use your points for the RCI weeks and can you sign up for the Registry?


----------



## Dean (Oct 30, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I am not sure which DVC club would be best to make as my home club. It would either be Orlando or Hawaii, I guess. I was thinking either Aulani to supplement our days at Marriott Ko Olina or the Polynesian for lower MFs and the convenience in the park. Or perhaps Animal Kingdom or Wilderness Lodge? I have family in Florida and Hawaii is just as close a flight as Florida for us. If we choose an Orlando home club for lower MFs, is it hard to book days at Aulani with the shorter booking window? Also, is it worth purchasing directly through Disney for the extra benefits such as the ability to use points at Disney hotels and the Collection and Concierge hotels? If you buy resale, do you get to use your points for the RCI weeks and can you sign up for the Registry?


We own Marriott and DVC.  All DVC members can use RCI but I wouldn't plan to do so.  The Registry is included but it's a boatload of points.  Buying retail for the ability to use cash exchanges is a poor choice, it's always more expensive than buying less points and paying cash for the other options, often a lot more.  SSR will be the cheapest but it may not get you in to all options consistently.  Do you have to be on property, would buying Marriott and staying off property be an option in your situation?  I'd never buy retail unless there we're savings for resale for the decided upon option.  For a full sized contract of around 150 or more, IMO the current standard is to buy resale then do a 25 pt retail add on which gives you access to perks and special events.  I'd consider VGC instead though if you're looking at  Poly and Aulani, it'll give you choices.


----------



## AnnieBets (Oct 30, 2017)

First, don't buy if you have to finance it, don't buy if happy with value resorts as you'll spend more with dvc, buy where you want to stay, and do consider resale with small direct add-on to get benefits.  

Also, be sure to look at points required to stay.  Poly requires more points than some other resorts.  That would affect both buy in and maintenance fees.  Run the numbers for a typical trip (studio, one bedroom, etc. and time of year). There is flexibility in how you use points - I thought I'd be going in January in a one bedroom but first trip is easter week and due to points needed, going with studio.  You can go on DVC site, go to plan vacations, and look at availability in the next 60 days.  Not much due to holidays and low point season but Aulini more likely to be available than other resorts so could get it easier at 7 months.


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 30, 2017)

the only real benefit to buying direct is for perks like the annual pass discount - but it doesn't sound like you'd be going for multiple weeks to Orlando, so resale is your best bet.

the old wilderness lodge (now boulder ridge) contracts expire in 2042, so you may prefer to stay away from that one.

DVC works best if you are planning farther out but if you are just looking for Aulani for a few days here and there to supplement Ko Olina stays, then that could work out for you.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 30, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I am not sure which DVC club would be best to make as my home club. It would either be Orlando or Hawaii, I guess. I was thinking either Aulani to supplement our days at Marriott Ko Olina or the Polynesian for lower MFs and the convenience in the park. Or perhaps Animal Kingdom or Wilderness Lodge? I have family in Florida and Hawaii is just as close a flight as Florida for us.


Heh, heh.  You are kinda 'all over the board' there.  How to you hope to use DVC?  What are your goals?

How often would you use DVC at Aulani? 
How often would you use DVC at WDW?  Visiting Family ... are you likely to stay with family?  Stay near WDW but off-site?
Do you hope to use DVC at the Grand Cal?  (Very small property ... somewhat difficult to book w/out 'home resort advantage')
What unit size does your traveling party prefer?  (Poly lacks 1BR units; the 2BR is an expensive bungalow configuration.)
Do you druthers for/against certain Disney resort themes/decor?  (Aulani, Animal Kingdom, Poly and Wilderness Lodge each use lots of 'dark wood' in their decor compared to Bay Lake Tower (Contemporary), Beach Club, etc.)
... ?



RussellSun said:


> If we choose an Orlando home club for lower MFs, is it hard to book days at Aulani with the shorter booking window? Also, is it worth purchasing directly through Disney for the extra benefits such as the ability to use points at Disney hotels and the Collection and Concierge hotels? If you buy resale, do you get to use your points for the RCI weeks and can you sign up for the Registry?


FWIW, we live in San Diego and have owned DVC at SSR since early 2004.  We've used our points all over the place including DVC at Aulani, Poly, Animal Kingdom, Wilderness Lodge, etc.  We tend to book 1BR units which are easier to snag inside the 7-month window than studio units.

All DVC members have access to RCI exchanges, including Registry.  Registry, as noted above, are expensive trades: they start at 300 points but are more often between 800-1100 points per exchange. Access to (all) RCI's rental weeks has been recently granted to DVC members and might be a nice benefit to you if you don't already have an RCI account.

I wouldn't advise buying developer points to use for the Disney Hotels, Disney Collection or Concierge Collection. For these, cash remains king.  (That said, I've used my points for these ... but my points where purchased ages ago at an entirely different price point.)

Good luck with your research!


----------



## RussellSun (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean said:


> We own Marriott and DVC.  All DVC members can use RCI but I wouldn't plan to do so.  The Registry is included but it's a boatload of points.  Buying retail for the ability to use cash exchanges is a poor choice, it's always more expensive than buying less points and paying cash for the other options, often a lot more.  SSR will be the cheapest but it may not get you in to all options consistently.  Do you have to be on property, would buying Marriott and staying off property be an option in your situation?  I'd never buy retail unless there we're savings for resale for the decided upon option.  For a full sized contract of around 150 or more, IMO the current standard is to buy resale then do a 25 pt retail add on which gives you access to perks and special events.  I'd consider VGC instead though if you're looking at  Poly and Aulani, it'll give you choices.



Thanks Dean. Sounds like resale is the way to go. What is VGC? I am new to DVC so I am not familiar with all the DVC acronyms.


----------



## Dean (Oct 30, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> Thanks Dean. Sounds like resale is the way to go. What is VGC? I am new to DVC so I am not familiar with all the DVC acronyms.


Villas at Grand California.  Expensive but might be worth it.  You need to spend time investigating.  Do you have on property experience that you can pull from.  I wonder if a trip or 2 rented privately might not be a good investment for you.  IMO for DVC, and timeshare in general, you should be to the point where you can answer these type of questions for others fairly comfortably to be educated enough to buy.  It usually takes several months and several on property stays to do so.  While non DVC timeshare experience helps, it does so only up to a point.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 2, 2017)

If you are not restricted to school schedules, SSR is a good value. Although I think there is a bit of a bubble right now as far as prices being a bit high. 

We own 240 SSR points, along with an EOY Marriott 2 bedroom lock off and some Wyndham points. We book weeks with our Marriott via exchange and then use our points to add extra days to our trips.  I have had good luck booking different DVC resorts at the 7 month window, but I book 1 or 2 bedrooms and do not need peak time.


----------



## icydog (Nov 3, 2017)

My thinking is this: If the OP has money to buy a Disney Vacation Club  timeshare he should buy one on the West Coast. VGC or Aulani. I have read that Disney might be building new units in CA. Of course DVC being DVC keeps everything hush hush to the bitter end. Schlepping back and forth across the country will get old fast. I think someone living in San Francisco would get tired of paying big bucks for airfare to go to WDW


----------



## rhonda (Nov 3, 2017)

icydog said:


> My thinking is this: If the OP has money to buy a Disney Vacation Club  timeshare he should buy one on the West Coast. VGC or Aulani. I have read that Disney might be building new units in CA. Of course DVC being DVC keeps everything hush hush to the bitter end. Schlepping back and forth across the country will get old fast. I think someone living in San Francisco would get tired of paying big bucks for airfare to go to WDW


But the 'joy' of a points-based system is that you are not tied to one resort, one week or one unit type.  At 7-months, points are points.  No need to feel "tied" to a long-haul trip to WDW.

I suspect locals don't particularly plan ahead for a trip to Disneyland.  Granted, SFO to Anaheim is, perhaps, sufficient distance to warrant some planning ... but likely not 11 months out.


----------



## icydog (Nov 3, 2017)

It is very difficult to get into VGC. If you don't own there you are not getting in. Flying across the country to go to Walt Disney World will be fun sometimes but the better value would be to buy someplace closer to home. I live in NJ. I have tried to get to VGC with no luck. It just doesn't happen. I can get to Orlando in half a day from Newark but going to CA is a full day trip and by the time I get there I am exhausted. I wish I could get into VGC but I can't. I own at Marriott's Newport Coast and getting there is an excursion, so I rarely go. Most of the time I rent it out.


----------



## Dean (Nov 3, 2017)

rhonda said:


> But the 'joy' of a points-based system is that you are not tied to one resort, one week or one unit type.  At 7-months, points are points.  No need to feel "tied" to a long-haul trip to WDW.
> 
> I suspect locals don't particularly plan ahead for a trip to Disneyland.  Granted, SFO to Anaheim is, perhaps, sufficient distance to warrant some planning ... but likely not 11 months out.


So the sales staff says.  IMO DVC is getting more difficult at 7 months out though it's still workable for someone who's willing to take the risks.  In that case, the cheapest thing that works for WDW assuming that's the desired location, is the best option.  That's normally doing to be SSR with BLT in second if one looks long term including dues.


----------



## icydog (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean said:


> So the sales staff says.  IMO DVC is getting more difficult at 7 months out though it's still workable for someone who's willing to take the risks.  In that case, the cheapest thing that works for WDW assuming that's the desired location, is the best option.  That's normally doing to be SSR with BLT in second if one looks long term including dues.


 Why BLT? Am I missing something? The buy-in price is very high even if the maintenance fees are better than the other resorts.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 3, 2017)

icydog said:


> It is very difficult to get into VGC. If you don't own there you are not getting in. Flying across the country to go to Walt Disney World will be fun sometimes but the better value would be to buy someplace closer to home. I live in NJ. I have tried to get to VGC with no luck. It just doesn't happen. I can get to Orlando in half a day from Newark but going to CA is a full day trip and by the time I get there I am exhausted. I wish I could get into VGC but I can't. I own at Marriott's Newport Coast and getting there is an excursion, so I rarely go. Most of the time I rent it out.


But the OP hasn't mentioned any need or desire to visit the Grand Cal.  I tried pulling that string in post #5 and haven't seen any interest in that location?

We snag 1-3 nights at the Grand Cal well inside the 7-month window fairly regularly.  As we don't need to coordinate airfare or even kennels ... we benefit from snagging the 'remnants' here and there.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean said:


> So the sales staff says.  IMO DVC is getting more difficult at 7 months out though it's still workable for someone who's willing to take the risks.  In that case, the cheapest thing that works for WDW assuming that's the desired location, is the best option.  That's normally doing to be SSR with BLT in second if one looks long term including dues.


Seems the system is working well, as sold, for me at 7-months.  Then again, we generally book 1BR units rather than studio.  I'm not buying into this hype that 'one must own where they wish to stay.'

EDIT: Correction to my last line, above. Yeah, time for a reality check.  Yes, I did eventually buy some DVC points so that I could stay at DVC properties.  And yes, I own some WM points so I can use the WM resorts; and I own a Grand Pacific Resort property so I can trade w/in the GPR locations via RCI; etc.  So, yes ... I do "buy where I want to stay" but with a fairly broad brush at the 'network' level rather than the 'resort level."  Ok, I confess.


----------



## Dean (Nov 3, 2017)

icydog said:


> Why BLT? Am I missing something? The buy-in price is very high even if the maintenance fees are better than the other resorts.


BLT has been the second cheapest over the life of the contract due to the lower dues.  Obviously with some assumptions.  I haven't run the numbers since prices have gone up but it does include inflation on the dues and lost earnings on the up front.



rhonda said:


> Seems the system is working well, as sold, for me at 7-months.  Then again, we generally book 1BR units rather than studio.  I'm not buying into this hype that 'one must own where they wish to stay.'
> 
> EDIT: Correction to my last line, above. Yeah, time for a reality check.  Yes, I did eventually buy some DVC points so that I could stay at DVC properties.  And yes, I own some WM points so I can use the WM resorts; and I own a Grand Pacific Resort property so I can trade w/in the GPR locations via RCI; etc.  So, yes ... I do "buy where I want to stay" but with a fairly broad brush at the 'network' level rather than the 'resort level."  Ok, I confess.


I make it work for me as well but certainly the 7 month window has gotten more difficult and for many things it does require extra work and use of the wait list more than a few years ago.  I think SSR is the main reason for this change but it's not the only one.  I agree that often people over buy due to the emotions of thinking they want/need the hot new place.  Certainly 1 BR villas are the easiest to reserve but actually the most expensive option compared to occupancy.  But one isn't going to own SSR and routinely get into specialty options, VGF or BCV unless they're going at a truly lower time and there aren't as many of those as there used to be either.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 4, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> Thanks Dean. Sounds like resale is the way to go. What is VGC? I am new to DVC so I am not familiar with all the DVC acronyms.




Sounds like the OP might not know that VCG exists? in Disneyland.......


----------



## chriskre (Nov 4, 2017)

You might want to consider buying a small package in Aulani, Cali and Orlando.
For example, instead of buying 300 points in just one place, buy 100 points in all 3 places.
That way you can bank and borrow for every 2 or every 3 year vacations at each resort
or stay in studios to stretch points.  
If I were to do it all over that is what I'd do.  

DVC is not good for last minute ressies.  
You will be disappointed if you can't plan ahead.
Because of this required planning you will want to own in the resorts that will give you
home resort priority.  You get that from the 11th month to the 7th month mark.
After that your resort opens up to the rest of the club members.


----------



## Hankmoon (Nov 5, 2017)

If you own Grand Californian as your home resort and book at the 11 month window, how likely are you to get a reservation for a 1 bedroom villa?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 5, 2017)

What I have noticed with DVC, MANY owners book the smallest size unit to get the MAXIMUM number of days at the parks. Studios sleep 4 as do 1bdrs; some 1bdrs sleep 5 (and might have 2baths). Older resorts require less DVC points to book. Prime seasons (Food & Wine, Christmas, Thanksgiving, Easter/Spring Breaks, Summer, and 3 night Holiday weekends). 

I own at AKV ... even the studios with a bad view (not savanna views, but the parking lot views) get booked REAL QUICK!. But the 3bdr & 4bdr units get booked first ... beautiful units ... 2 story apartments with savanna views ... with very high AKV/DVC points needed to reserve. AKV studios sleep 4; 1bdr units sleep 5 (mostly), etc. 

Actually, in MY personal exchange experience ... RCI seems to get 1bdr Savanna view units deposited.


----------



## icydog (Nov 5, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> If you own Grand Californian as your home resort and book at the 11 month window, how likely are you to get a reservation for a 1 bedroom villa?


If you own at VGC and book at 11 months from your check in dates you will be among the first trying to secure any size villa.  I don’t see any reason if you booked at 11 months why you couldn’t get whatever you wanted there.  

I just did a search on DVCMember.com for October 5-12, 2018 and I see FUll availability for studios, one bedrooms, two bedrooms and three bedroom villas


----------



## Hankmoon (Nov 8, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> What I have noticed with DVC, MANY owners book the smallest size unit to get the MAXIMUM number of days at the parks. Studios sleep 4 as do 1bdrs; some 1bdrs sleep 5 (and might have 2baths). Older resorts require less DVC points to book. Prime seasons (Food & Wine, Christmas, Thanksgiving, Easter/Spring Breaks, Summer, and 3 night Holiday weekends).
> 
> I own at AKV ... even the studios with a bad view (not savanna views, but the parking lot views) get booked REAL QUICK!. But the 3bdr & 4bdr units get booked first ... beautiful units ... 2 story apartments with savanna views ... with very high AKV/DVC points needed to reserve. AKV studios sleep 4; 1bdr units sleep 5 (mostly), etc.
> 
> Actually, in MY personal exchange experience ... RCI seems to get 1bdr Savanna view units deposited.



Just out of curiosity, why would people deposit 1 bedroom Savanna view units? What could they possibly trade for that is better on RCI? Overall, I have not seen a lot of good inventory on RCI.


----------



## Hankmoon (Nov 8, 2017)

chriskre said:


> You might want to consider buying a small package in Aulani, Cali and Orlando.
> For example, instead of buying 300 points in just one place, buy 100 points in all 3 places.
> That way you can bank and borrow for every 2 or every 3 year vacations at each resort
> or stay in studios to stretch points.
> ...



Good advice!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 8, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would people deposit 1 bedroom Savanna view units? What could they possibly trade for that is better on RCI? Overall, I have not seen a lot of good inventory on RCI.



The reasons is DVC decides what is deposited ... season and unit size. DVC goal is to SELL their vacation system to KNOWING timeshare owners. Most current owners with MONEY only want 1bdr and large unit. Those 1bdr savanna view units are killers ... my retired executive sister LOVED that view AND she slept on the sofabed in a 1bdr unit. She liked the VWL 1bdr unit also ... but just loved AKV. She asked about the MONEY needed to buy resale DVC points for Animal Kingdom Villas.

PS MANY die hard DVC owners will stay in STUDIOS to save points and to stay longer onsite ... their "Plan A" is barely sleep and eat in their DVC unit ... spend all day and night in the parks. Own DVC to get discounts for as much as possible.


----------



## Hankmoon (Nov 8, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> The reasons is DVC decides what is deposited ... season and unit size. DVC goal is to SELL their vacation system to KNOWING timeshare owners. Most current owners with MONEY only want 1bdr and large unit. Those 1bdr savanna view units are killers ... my retired executive sister LOVED that view AND she slept on the sofabed in a 1bdr unit. She liked the VWL 1bdr unit also ... but just loved AKV. She asked about the MONEY needed to buy resale DVC points for Animal Kingdom Villas.
> 
> PS MANY die hard DVC owners will stay in STUDIOS to save points and to stay longer onsite ... their "Plan A" is barely sleep and eat in their DVC unit ... spend all day and night in the parks. Own DVC to get discounts for as much as possible.



Oh, I get it now. Only problem is that DVC is not selling AKV retail anymore so they should probably deposit something they are selling. Now they are promoting Poly, Aulani and Copper Creek. I personally like 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom units but will probably save points by using 1 bedroom units. I can’t do studios with my kids. They are about the size of a hotel room. Too small for us.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 8, 2017)

Hankmoon,

I did multiple RCI exchanges several years ago into AKV ... I would bet they are 'marketing' some elements of your 3 listed resorts at this point in time ... to sell retail and to drive up renting/buying direct those DVC resorts.

Renting those units direct from Disney is clever marketing,


----------



## Dean (Nov 8, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> Oh, I get it now. Only problem is that DVC is not selling AKV retail anymore so they should probably deposit something they are selling. Now they are promoting Poly, Aulani and Copper Creek. I personally like 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom units but will probably save points by using 1 bedroom units. I can’t do studios with my kids. They are about the size of a hotel room. Too small for us.


No.  Over the years their approach has changed.  At one point any deposit had to be from the home resort.  For a while they were depositing all resorts that were established.  I've had as many as 10 villas at one time split between BCV & BWV.  After that and until 2-3 years ago it was mostly SSR, AKV & OKW but studios through 2 BR.  The last couple of years it's been almost exclusively SSR and essentially all 1 BR.  They've NEVER targeted exchangers for purchase though they should IMO. I suspect the reason they do it this way is to eat up points that members exchange using the villa size and resorts that are least in demand in the system, esp since they're generally reassuring them at under 7 months currently.


----------



## Hankmoon (Nov 9, 2017)

How hard is it to book at Grand Floridian at 7 month mark?


----------



## Dean (Nov 9, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> How hard is it to book at Grand Floridian at 7 month mark?


Difficult to impossible for standard view and studios plus certain times of the year.  While I think one can get in at times owning elsewhere, I would not buy elsewhere expecting to get in routinely.


----------



## Hankmoon (Nov 9, 2017)

Dean said:


> Difficult to impossible for standard view and studios plus certain times of the year.  While I think one can get in at times owning elsewhere, I would not buy elsewhere expecting to get in routinely.



Is it possible to get into a 1 bedroom at the 7 month mark for a few days once in awhile in the summer?


----------



## Dean (Nov 9, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> Is it possible to get into a 1 bedroom at the 7 month mark for a few days once in awhile in the summer?


Likely es though probably not standard view.  Would still need to be looking at day 1 7 months out and be prepared to use the wait list.  1BR are the easiest to get.  The more flexible you are the more likely you'll be successful.  VGF is the most difficult WDW resort and possibly the most difficult in general along with VGC.  Certain room types at other locations are as difficult like AKV value or concierge but there are other options there.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 9, 2017)

There are 2 type of DVC owners ....* Those* who will sleep 4 in a studio to get the MOST number of days at WDW with EMH. *And THOSE* who brought Disney as the 'Family Magical Stay' .... extended family,_ but not unlike in purpose like the Lake House in "On Golden Pond"_ but an updated vision of a GRAND penthouse/condo with the perfect view at a Walt Disney World resort. Hence, and that is WHY there are many 1bdr units deposited into RCI.

I brought my little pile of DVC points to stay every 3 years onsite .. but getting my DVC discounts when I stay nearby (not onsite Disney). Esp if I rent a condo for snowbird season in Central Florida (whenever I get to 'retire').


----------



## Dean (Nov 10, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> There are 2 type of DVC owners ....* Those* who will sleep 4 in a studio to get the MOST number of days at WDW with EMH. *And THOSE* who brought Disney as the 'Family Magical Stay' .... extended family,_ but not unlike in purpose like the Lake House in "On Golden Pond"_ but an updated vision of a GRAND penthouse/condo with the perfect view at a Walt Disney World resort. Hence, and that is WHY there are many 1bdr units deposited into RCI.
> 
> I brought my little pile of DVC points to stay every 3 years onsite .. but getting my DVC discounts when I stay nearby (not onsite Disney). Esp if I rent a condo for snowbird season in Central Florida (whenever I get to 'retire').


DVC has never used RCI deposits (or II before that) as an enticement for new owners though I feel they should pursue that group.  They currently don't even contact them in any way and ask them to tour.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 11, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> What I have noticed with DVC, MANY owners book the smallest size unit to get the MAXIMUM number of days at the parks. Studios sleep 4 as do 1bdrs; some 1bdrs sleep 5 (and might have 2baths). Older resorts require less DVC points to book. Prime seasons (Food & Wine, Christmas, Thanksgiving, Easter/Spring Breaks, Summer, and 3 night Holiday weekends).
> 
> I own at AKV ... even the studios with a bad view (not savanna views, but the parking lot views) get booked REAL QUICK!. But the 3bdr & 4bdr units get booked first ... beautiful units ... 2 story apartments with savanna views ... with very high AKV/DVC points needed to reserve. AKV studios sleep 4; 1bdr units sleep 5 (mostly), etc.
> 
> Actually, in MY personal exchange experience ... RCI seems to get 1bdr Savanna view units deposited.


We are owners who usually book one bedroom villas.  We are not sun up to sun down park goers.  We enjoy being in the villa.  So we seldom book studios.  And if we do book a studio, it will be an OKW studio so we each get a bed.  We are too old and set in our ways to try to sleep in one queen sized bed and neither of us like the sleeper sofas. 

By the way, there are no four bedroom villas with DVC.  The three bedroom Grand Villa is the largest.  They sleep twelve plus one under the age of three.  RCI actually gets more one bedroom SSR units deposited by DVC.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 11, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would people deposit 1 bedroom Savanna view units? What could they possibly trade for that is better on RCI? Overall, I have not seen a lot of good inventory on RCI.


Owners don't deposit units.  The member turns over their points to DVC for the RCI trade and DVC selects the unit(s) that the points represent to turn over.  My guess is they deposit the units that are available the most at seven months out.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 11, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> How hard is it to book at Grand Floridian at 7 month mark?


We have gotten a GFV one bedroom villa in late May and early May but right at seven months out.  If we waited any longer it might not be possible.  Both times we booked standard one bedroom villas.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 11, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> There are 2 type of DVC owners ....* Those* who will sleep 4 in a studio to get the MOST number of days at WDW with EMH. *And THOSE* who brought Disney as the 'Family Magical Stay' .... extended family,_ but not unlike in purpose like the Lake House in "On Golden Pond"_ but an updated vision of a GRAND penthouse/condo with the perfect view at a Walt Disney World resort. Hence, and that is WHY there are many 1bdr units deposited into RCI.
> 
> I brought my little pile of DVC points to stay every 3 years onsite .. but getting my DVC discounts when I stay nearby (not onsite Disney). Esp if I rent a condo for snowbird season in Central Florida (whenever I get to 'retire').


We didn't buy to visit the parks all day long.  We didn't buy to share with all our family members.  We bought to have a nice vacation in an enjoyable space.  A hotel room for a week is awful.  A one bedroom villa for a week is like being at home with a full kitchen, a washer and dryer right in my villa and a king sized bed in a separate bedroom.   One bedroom villas usually are the last booked because they require twice the points for nearly the same length of stay.  DVC has been selling at an extremely high price per point to young families and making it possible squeeze as many people as possible into a small space.  Hence the studios that now sleep five plus one under the age of three.  When we bought in 1997, studios and one bedroom villas slept four and there wasn't any "plus one under the age of three".  So studios get full early and with widespread "renting" going on now through point brokers, you have all sorts of renters booking those same studios as soon as they can.  If they book a one bedroom, it is going to cost as much or more than a moderate hotel room that sleeps five.  They can go deluxe with the studio and still get five in the space for a bit less.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 11, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> Oh, I get it now. Only problem is that DVC is not selling AKV retail anymore so they should probably deposit something they are selling. Now they are promoting Poly, Aulani and Copper Creek. I personally like 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom units but will probably save points by using 1 bedroom units. I can’t do studios with my kids. They are about the size of a hotel room. Too small for us.


Disney can make a lot of money renting out the inventory that has not been converted to DVC points at the Polynesian, Aulani and Copper Creek.  Legally, they probably can't even turn any of that inventory over to RCI since it isn't timeshare property until it gets sold.  It's developer inventory and they are going to sell those new units to Disney paying guests.  That's why those won't show up on RCI. Once they sell out, members will book those units leaving very little for RCI deposits.


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 17, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> ... getting my DVC discounts when I stay nearby (not onsite Disney). Esp if I rent a condo for snowbird season in Central Florida (whenever I get to 'retire').


What DVC discounts do you get when you are not staying onsite with your points?


----------



## qwerty (Nov 17, 2017)

I read all the posts but I may be asking a question already answered. If I bought Disney points, I would only have an interest in staying at Beach club or Boardwalk so I would want to get either as my home resort for the expanded reservation window. Am I right when I think that you can no longer buy DVC points with these two as the home resort?


----------



## chalee94 (Nov 17, 2017)

Lisa P said:


> What DVC discounts do you get when you are not staying onsite with your points?



these can change at any time:

http://allears.net/pl/disc_dining.pdf

the big one is the annual pass discount:

https://www.mousesavers.com/walt-di...deals/walt-disney-world-ticket-discounts/#dvc

edited to add: these discounts are currently available only to direct purchasers


----------



## Dean (Nov 17, 2017)

qwerty said:


> I read all the posts but I may be asking a question already answered. If I bought Disney points, I would only have an interest in staying at Beach club or Boardwalk so I would want to get either as my home resort for the expanded reservation window. Am I right when I think that you can no longer buy DVC points with these two as the home resort?


All resorts are available both resale and retail potentially but availability will vary.  BCV and BWV are mostly available resale.  BWV is considerably cheaper than BCV but both are quite expensive right now.  BWV is cheaper per point AND has the option of the standard view rooms so one could do the same with less points.  But BWV does not have dedicated 2 BR, all the 2BR are lockoff's so no 2 queens in the second BR for BWV if that matters.  BCV may be the most expensive option for DVC when you take into account, price, dues and RTU expiration and that's considering the new resorts retail as well.  SSR is cheapest but BLT should be second cheapest if dues escalate at reasonable inflation assumptions.  SSR will almost certainly remain the best $$$ value for WDW and the system in general.  For BCV/BWV getting the retail 25 may be tough so it may be better for those, plus VGF & VGC, to buy what one needs resale and just add on somewhere retail maybe HH or SSR.  It might take a couple of years to find the retail points for those mentioned to match up to what one owns already.


----------

